# Halloween Tower



## Beepem (Jul 16, 2006)

hey new site......this site used to be teenhaunt but has now moved and is Halloween Tower! It has going to be halloween asylum, but the next halloween movie is going to be called halloween: asylum....or is it assylum...?

anyway http://www.halloweentower.notlong.com

if you wanna do a banner swap lemme know


----------

